# Filing attachment for lathe



## 44-henry (Jun 5, 2009)

Some years back I saw plans for a power filing attachment for the metal lathe, I think the article was in PM. Does anyone know where I can find a copy of this article, or at least what issue it was in. Thanks.

Alex Johnson


----------



## Jadecy (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know about the attachment but Andy Lofquist sells a casting set and plans for a neat power filer. 


http://www.sc-c.com/metallathe/MLA-18.html


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jun 6, 2009)

Alex,
Popular Mechanics March 1957.







Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey I was just going to say that!! Anyway here is the link to the copy. 
That would be page 205
Lathe filer
Tin


----------



## 44-henry (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you very much, that was exactly what I was looking for. 

Alex Johnson


----------



## rickharris (Jun 6, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Hey I was just going to say that!! Anyway here is the link to the copy.
> That would be page 205
> Lathe filer
> Tin



A rather interesting article in that same copy further down on page 213 shows how you can solder almost anything - even pyrex glass! Might even work I guess although not a technique I have ever seen or heard of before.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting magazines - you don't see adverts for repo shrunken heads (p16) these days 8)
Mark


----------



## steamer (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm half way into one that mounts on the QCTP....
Goodell Pratt made such a device and it is similar to the picture you shared.

Dave


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Dave is your tool post filing rest for hand filing?
Rob


----------



## steamer (Jun 6, 2009)

Funny you ask,

I have a hand filing rest that mounts on the tool post and I am building a power filer/scroll saw that mounts on the QCTP.

Check it out on this thread....
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3951.0

Dave


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Dave , just i was thinking about building a hand filing rest for the QCT using the height adjuster to set the cut, thought it may be a handy tool for quick small jobs like the odd small hex bolt.do you use yours much?


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3951.0
Dave Thats exaclly what i had in mined ;D any more photos
Cheers Rob


----------



## steamer (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yea....very handy for bolts and small stuff that is already concentric on the lathe

To really take advandtage of it though you need to be able to index your spindle..

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3951.15

This is my set up......then we'll let it rest so as not hijack the thread.


----------

